# kittens @ 1week very pic heavy



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

the kittens are a week old now so thought i'd put up some more pics ! The first born tabby is tryin to open its eyes already. Still not 100percent on the sexes 
The one wit 6 toes 








The first born 








The random black and white one lol








and the smallest last born 








the Tabbys are really alike i find it hard to tel them apart at time one weights a lil bit less and had slighty more black on its tail
and afew group shots 








































hope you enjoy


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

They look a fab size hun and you have some fab mackerels there!! x

keep up the good work and congrats xx


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

awww thanx hun they all doing realli well mum is sooo good with them i dont have todo much just change t sheets and weight them ! looking forward to see the tabby pattens changing there dad is a lovely silver gray tabby but think there bith gunna be brown oh well there still lovely


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Awwwww they are adorable hunni.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2009)

6 toes ?! lol  aww they're so cute... love the little black and white one!


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

thanx !!! yeah 6 toes there polydactyl Spelling cats well mum is and the tabby and white kitten got the same ! they have 6 toes on every foot on the front ones its like mittens


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2009)

wiccan said:


> thanx !!! yeah 6 toes there polydactyl Spelling cats well mum is and the tabby and white kitten got the same ! they have 6 toes on every foot on the front ones its like mittens


Aww really!  can't wait to see pics of when they're bigger :thumbup: you keeping any?


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

nope not keeping any (well very annoyed as there dad got out yesterday when we where having a bbq and he hasnt come bk) so if worst happens then maybe but prain he will be bk ! He's a very pretty cat so hoping he hasnt been stolen.
They dont have names yet so any magical names would be welcome Mum is Hocus, Dad is wiccan and the dogs are coven and tarrot.


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

nope not keeping any (well very annoyed as there dad got out yesterday when we where having a bbq and he hasnt come bk) so if worst happens then maybe but prain he will be bk ! He's a very pretty cat so hoping he hasnt been stolen.
They dont have names yet so any magical names would be welcome Mum is Hocus, Dad is wiccan and the dogs are coven and tarrot. 
heres a pic u can kinda c the mitten toes


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Polydactyl baby  x

will think of some names and throw them over via pm x

edit: how many girls and boys?


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

ummm not 2 sure yet they visit the vets on monday so hoping to find out then i tink one tabby is a boy and the blk and white and other tabby are girls not sure thou lol


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

oooh, please can I have them all!!! 

Magic names eh...

Merlin
Wiz/Wizzie (as in Wizzard)
Houdini
Whinnie/Winnifred (as in off Hocus Pocus lol)
Harry (Potter)
Hermione (Granger)
Ron (Weasley)...

you see where I am going?? hehe

Dobby!!!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Sweet babies:001_wub:


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

thanx 4 the names once i find out the sexes will let outno what we choose 
oh and daddy cat is home soooo happy


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

They are lovely babies, love moggies :thumbup:


----------



## bluechip (Dec 26, 2008)

very cute, i love baby kittens, god can't wait for my girl to give birth.


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

awwwwwwwww everytime i see a litter i get excited about my own!! lol


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Beautifull babies, we have several extra toed cats.


----------



## speakthevoice (Mar 20, 2009)

They are soooooooooo pretty,


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

awww thanx hav just put week 2 pics on


----------

